# 1650 Acre Heard County Club Has One Opening Remaining



## huntnnut (Sep 9, 2004)

An exisiting member's work schedule has changed and he will not be able to hunt this year, so he is hoping to sell his membership.  

The property is very diversified with two creeks running through it with lots of ridges, hardwood bottoms and draws.  Plenty of mature pines and thick pines along with some cut-over as well.  We also have 15 or more food plots scattered around the property.  Primitive camp site available.  Open hunting with 25 members with a pin in map system in place.  Family Membership is $650.00, if interested please call me at 770-338-2111 between 8am and 10pm.

Thanks,
Milton


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 9, 2004)

Some body should jump all over this. There were several looking before the board went down. Good Luck Milton


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Hilton!

It's still available...


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Walkie Takie (Oct 6, 2004)

*I know you   ///////*

I see you , where have you been?????     I  wonder about the old group  ( reliance )
  and  what happen to all the old  guys  ,   so your in Heard co ????  call me   w/t


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Steve,

I got your pm and tried to call you though your receptionist must be out to lunch.  Man it's been awhile since I've heard from you.  I'll try you back shortly.  Believe it or not I've been working...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 6, 2004)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Believe it or not I've been working...


  yeah right


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 6, 2004)

Jim, I really really was.  I installed a new kitchen sink along with a new faucet here at the house... 

Steve, I know you weren't referring to me when you metioned the old guys were you?... :


----------



## TURKEY (Oct 8, 2004)

is there any turkey on the land


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 8, 2004)

Turkey, there's some.  A couple of guys have seen some during bow season this year.  One of them said there were a dozen or more in the flock he saw.  I've seen some tracks on the property, though I've never seen one.  I don't think anyone in the club even hunted them last year other than the one hunt I made.  Year before last there was a member who killed one that I know of.


----------



## Toliver (Oct 9, 2004)

If you haven't filled your membership yet, you probably will soon after the October GON.   Heard county is looking pretty good for producing trophies according their little colored maps.   I wish I could take you up on it.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Toliver, the fellow selling the membership has actually reduced the price to $600 if anyones interested in it.

Btw, we do have several known bruisers running the property.  Some have been seen by me and other members and some have been photographed with trail cams.


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Oct 10, 2004)

where is it located at in heard is it off 27 or 34 there is alot of good land down there to hunt that's for sure but I can't get in with the way i work or i would jump on it


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 10, 2004)

deerslayer1988, it's off Hwy -27 between Roosterville and Ephysis.


----------



## WhtOakWidowMakr (Oct 10, 2004)

Sending you a pm


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 10, 2004)

WhtOakWidowMakr, I sent you a response to your pm.


----------



## WhtOakWidowMakr (Oct 12, 2004)

Got it, Thank you!

sg


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 12, 2004)

You're welcome!

Guy's, this one slot is still available.


----------



## Moe deer (Dec 1, 2004)

Myself and another person are looking for an opening for the 2005 season. If there are any openings please drop us a line.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 1, 2004)

Moe deer, 

I'm sure there will be some openings and I'll let you know something asap.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Dec 2, 2004)

*how many*

hey , huntnut  ,   any luck this year, I let a old bigin  get by me  , about  a week ago  middle of rut , was chasing a doe, right at dark  waited for safe and better shot ( but that did'nt happen  , hey I.am trying to give away a old camper need to move it off of club land in Hancock ,  will give to any one  ,  it; needs  some work , but solid body  , cab over type ,  wounld be good one to fix up  ( I  don't have the time  )  
 would need full size truck to move very heavy      let me know    good luck   w/t 
  ps  what have you guys killed this year  (club )    all we have is one  10 pointer w/ about 17''   spread  and not much mass  .


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 2, 2004)

W/T, you sound like you're having the same kind of year I had last year.  I let one get by me last year with the same type of scenario and so far has eluded me this year, though I know for a fact he's still there.  All I can say is keep after him and good luck!

I think our rut is just kicking in good there in our area of Heard County.  Our area has the latest rut in the State I believe.  We've only taken one 9-pointer and a couple of doe's so far.  I sure hope those numbers change this coming weekend though.  Southern Steel aka Mike got the 9-pointer and one of the doe's.  A picture of the buck is in the braggin board forum.  

I'll keep an ear open for anyone looking for a camper, though you should probably post it in the swap & sell forum if you want to try and get rid of it quickly.


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Dec 4, 2004)

sounds like your hunting over there close to rattle snake chicken farm & Phillp George's place


----------

